# Parking fine in Spain



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

can anyone give advise, i have just received a parking fine for 200 euro's from spain for a hire car i rented in feb.
do i have to pay it? can they chase me for it as i know i've not had any ticket put on the car.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

presuming you used a credit / debit card to pay for the hire, they could charge it to that card - see the terms & conditions. If they haven't done so yet, you may be lucky :roll: .


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

First of all, 200 euros is a he'll of a lot just for a parking fine, usually about 60.

Secondly, I had a Spanish registered car here in Spain in 2009, received a summons from SUMA (they collect fines and taxes locally) but I wasn't in Spain at the time of the offence. Guardia Civil were involved by my fiscal representative and it was eventually discovered that my number had somehow been used by the guy who actually committed the offence.

If I were you, and you don't have any property in Spain, I would ignore it and await developments.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

notify your credit card company now if you used one, they can block any unauthorised access

And then sit and wait


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds a bit strange - normally the authorities get in touch with the car owner (the hire company) who then just charge the fine to your credit card. The first thing you know about it is when you get the receipt for the amount charged to your card. This happened to us last year in Italy, 6 months after hiring a van we got a credit card receipt for a 96 euro fine for a traffic violation we knew nothing about. The trouble is by the time you find out about it the chances of being able to prove you haven't done anything wrong (and in a foreign language) are nil. How did they get your name and address unless it was supplied by the hire company, in which case why didn't they just charge your card?
Hope you are not planning to return to Spain in the near future

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tell your card supplier that you have lost your card, apply for a new one with a new number. 8) 

tony


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> notify your credit card company now if you used one, they can block any unauthorised access
> 
> And then sit and wait


When I tried this with my CC company over an online order cancelled before it was shipped and the money taken, they said that this is not possible, all you can do is raise a chargeback afterwards. Note however that car hire agreements normally require you to sign to say you will accept responsibility for any traffic infringements, tickets etc issued in the duration of the hire. This will often be in the form of an authorisation for your credit card to be deducted accordingly, so any such deduction will not be unauthorised and hence any chargeback will be over-ruled.

However if the OP has received the ticket direct from the authorities then it sounds like a similar system to that in the UK exists whereby the ticket is sent to the registered keeper of the vehicle at which point they will have the option to complete a signed statement giving the driver's details so he/she can be pursued direct.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just call or email the hire company. Their/your hire ref number and details will confirm yes or no. If yes then ask for a scan copy of the ticket.

It IS possible you got a ticket somewhere and 20e sounds more like it........could be a simple typo, a stutter on the 0.

I live here and get many parking tickets.........sloppy like that! I have never had a 200e one. Even the one tow away one didn't cost that!

Problem is that IF it is genuine and IF you are ever in Spain again and IF you get pulled for any reason and IF they check your ID etc etc it will show against you..........Oh yes it will [before those who know different] ..... and they i.e. the Police, will march you to a cash point or worse!!!! 8O

.


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

In Portugal my parking fine was the massive sum of €6.00, payable at multibank cash machine.
It probably cost more than this to park legally in London for an hour.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is it not possible that Spain has now been infected by the same private car park management low lifes that the UK has. Is it a fine or an invoice?

I got one from CP Plus for £80 for parking in a disabled bay for 3 min at a Moto station despite the fact that have a blue badge and only went for a pee (displaying my badge).

A quick internet search show loads of people being scammed by these people. None of it is enforceable. It comes from a solicitor so it all appears genuine.

Perhaps this is now happening in Spain. Unless its from the police, courts or some official body I would do nothing. Don't correspond whatsoever.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

If the car was from "Gold Star" they are well known for trying to bill
weeks after the car has been returned. Robbers to say the least. If the bill was from the car hire company make every attempt to block payment.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

just a thought, in case the credit card company wont or cant stop the hire company taking any so called fine due, I have in the past called the credit card company and told them i have lost my card could they cancel it and re issue another. so if the hire company apply for the funds it will be rejected on the old card.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Detourer said:


> . and they i.e. the Police, will march you to a cash point or worse!!!! 8O


My mate'll sort it. 

Are you back, and got too much time on your hands?

Dougie.


----------

